# Legal surf fishing spots



## Richmond (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey everyone, 
Its been a few years since I have been able to go fishing on the beach besides a few hours (thanks to living in Colorado, and only visiting home for a few days at a time). Before the army I used to occasionally visit the beach near oceanview pier at night and do some surf fishing. I would love to start doing that again there or somewhere else If someone has any recommendations or knows if its ok to surf fish on the beach around there. On a side note, if anyone knows where its ok to have dogs on the beach that would be awesome too.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Seems to me since this is the USA any beach you should be able to fish from but what do I know anymore. I'm sure there are plenty of signs that will tell you no fishing...good luck


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Dont forget your saltwater license.


----------



## Richmond (Jul 10, 2010)

Ive got my sw license already so i'm good on that. 
And Dallison, I thought that the actual Virginia beach had regulations since it was such a touristy spot, just why I was trying to ask on here. Takes a hot second to drive down to OV and a little more for VA beach, if I can save on gas and a headache thanks to info from people who live around the area that would be a bonus.


----------



## VMI-Kayaker (Jun 12, 2011)

It's not the question of 'Where _can_ I fish?" but the question of "_Where won't I get stabbed, shot, or my car broken into?_ when it comes to Ocean View.
Probably why we always fish using my buddies 'FARM Vehicle' that no-one in their right mind would want to break into....or just fish anywhere we damn well please in V.Beach!
-Sometimes just for kicks, we'll fish right off the Boardwalk, so we can hear some great Rasta tunes coming over the beach


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Ruedy said:


> Dont forget your saltwater license.


And your FIP (Fisherman Identification Program) registration which you need even if fishing on a commercial pier's blanket license. Free to register, expensive if you don't and get caught.


----------



## rocketman1358 (Mar 22, 2014)

You don't need the FIP if you have a valid saltwater license.


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Richmond said:


> Hey everyone,
> Its been a few years since I have been able to go fishing on the beach besides a few hours (thanks to living in Colorado, and only visiting home for a few days at a time). Before the army I used to occasionally visit the beach near oceanview pier at night and do some surf fishing. I would love to start doing that again there or somewhere else If someone has any recommendations or knows if its ok to surf fish on the beach around there. On a side note, if anyone knows where its ok to have dogs on the beach that would be awesome too.


I don't know if you have a Military or DOD ID card, but if you do then you have the beach on Dam Neck and Ft. Story. Dam Neck is normally wide open and not many people swimming. I am not aware of any restrictions on time for surf fishing.


----------



## Richmond (Jul 10, 2010)

Aristokles said:


> And your FIP (Fisherman Identification Program) registration which you need even if fishing on a commercial pier's blanket license. Free to register, expensive if you don't and get caught.


I thought it was like Rocketman1358 says, It's either or for SW. I will look into it to make sure though. Better safe than sorry (especially since I'm not made of money).




Gregc said:


> I don't know if you have a Military or DOD ID card, but if you do then you have the beach on Dam Neck and Ft. Story. Dam Neck is normally wide open and not many people swimming. I am not aware of any restrictions on time for surf fishing.


Unfortunately I don't have mine anymore but I do know you can get a veteran card through the DMV. Wondering if that would be any help at all. And thanks for the tip.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

rocketman1358 said:


> You don't need the FIP if you have a valid saltwater license.


True. I should have said: "If one eschews a license and relies on a pier blanket license instead."


----------



## sepefrio (Mar 31, 2014)

One thing about the bases, please be VERY careful and pay attention. Ever since the shooting at NOB last week and some recent suspicious activity, security is on the edge and will probably be checking everything. If you try to access the base using anything but a standard CAC card, don’t be surprised if you receive special attention and or questions. Remember, it’s for their safety and ours.


As for Dam Neck, at the fishing area, no swimming is allowed (no life guards). I’ve caught some nice fish out there and been skunked. For me it’s right around the corner and a quick trip. I’m thinking about going Friday Night/Saturday morning depending on rain and the wife.


----------



## sepefrio (Mar 31, 2014)

EDIT: Duplicate Post


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

Ive heard there are some great spots in Buxton


----------



## GamaGoju87 (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice bright sunshiny day. What is out there in the surf? I'm heading out to Sandbridge and wondering if I should take my pole.


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

Take it! Let us know how you do 

I tried last weekend for a bit. Nada. The birds were real active though. Unfortunately they were further than I could cast.


----------



## GamaGoju87 (Jul 24, 2013)

I ended up not taking it. The water was still freezing cold too. There weren't any birds that I could notice. If I would have taken it today what air should do have used/ what is biting this time of year?


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Richmond said:


> Ive got my sw license already so i'm good on that.
> And Dallison, I thought that the actual Virginia beach had regulations since it was such a touristy spot, just why I was trying to ask on here. Takes a hot second to drive down to OV and a little more for VA beach, if I can save on gas and a headache thanks to info from people who live around the area that would be a bonus.


I hear you, thats why I go on the board to find exactly where to fish so I don't waste gas, if your are from ricmond and want to fish saltwater your just going to have to drive down there and check it out I guess...agin good luck


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

It's my understanding, and a probably a good rule of thumb, that wherever there is a lifeguard fishing is not allowed.


----------

